# John MacArthur and Eternal Sonship



## Denny (Sep 24, 2005)

I was wanting to know if John MacArthur is heretical regarding the Eternal Sonship of Christ,and his views on the Blood of Christ,I heard him make a statement that it isn't the literal blood of Christ that saves us,did I hear wrong? or did He actually believe this,but now has retracted those beliefs?


----------



## Puritanhead (Sep 24, 2005)

John MacArthur's christology and soteriology are on the mark...

you heard wrong...


----------



## pastorway (Sep 24, 2005)

that is an OLD story....check out MacArthur's clarification here:
http://www.biblebb.com/files/MAC/sonship.htm


----------



## brymaes (Sep 24, 2005)

> I heard him make a statement that it isn't the literal blood of Christ that saves us



See this article by Phil Johnson:

What's All the Controversy About John MacArthur and the Blood of Christ?


----------

